# SW Ohio Catfish Club Results -Apr 4th



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

The SW Ohio Catfish Club hosted its frst tourney for 2009 yesterday at Schmdt Ramp ( Cinci) on the Ohio River. Conditions were pretty good , river was rising from 31.5-32 ft, water temps were 52-53.5 degrees and a beautiful sunny day with no wind but there was a lot of drift in the water from recent flushings from the LMR and the Licking River.

A great turnout from 18 teams made for a competitive day and with teams from all over southern Ohio, SE Indiana and some from Ky. 

32 fish were weighed in, 3 flatheads, 9 blues and the rest channels.
Big fish of each species and new club records set were
Blues: 28.6 lbs caught by Mike York 
Flathead: 12.6 caught by Randy Bundy
Channel: 11.6 caught by Janet Fox

1st place - 55.6 lbs Greg Adkins/Todd Anderson
2nd Place - 32.8 lbs Jeff Jackson/Vic Sheppard
3rd place - 28.6 lbs Mike York/Mike York Sr.
4th place - 28.0 lbs Bink and Janet Fox 
5th place - 26.8 lbs Drew Denver/William Smith 
6th place - 25.4 lbs Bob Little/Brian Nieman
7th place - 24.4 lbs Larry, Josh Lange/Randy McWilliams
8th place - 17.0 lbs Randy and Greg Bundy 
9th place - 16.0 lbs Matt Mckinney/Don Winburn 
10th place- 5.0 lbs Mark Blauvelt/Bryan Mellon

Thanks for the great turnout guys! We appriaciate everyone helping out and being patient with us as we work out our bugs.
We look forward to seeing everyone next month May 2nd, at CJ Brown Lake near Springfield

Mark Blauvelt ( Salmonid ) 
President, SW Ohio Catfish Club


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Great turnout....good raffle items....nice piece of change for those who placed at the top. Mark.... I caught a 16 inch channel that weighed about 2lbs or so. I didnt weigh it in when i saw those other guys' fish. haha. Thats makes me 11th right? lol jj


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Congrats on the sucessful tourney. Just curiuos Mark....Did you catch the Melon Curse?


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats guys on the tourney!i wanted to come down for the weigh in but didn't get back in time


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Neo, heck no, I got my own curse going on.....

Salmonid


----------

